# Water pressure guage 30 e-tec



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Evidently the 25 and 30 are not plumbed for a water pressure gauge. I've searched around on the e-tec owners message board, but have not found anything definitive. It appears there _may_ be a way to tap into some port on the engine to get it done, but I don't know. And evidently you can't tap into the water line say for the EMM because it is low pressure at the point. I'd really like to get a water pressure on my skiff with it having a tunnel.

Thanks


----------

